# New to group : janus ghost 13



## Newbie ghost (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm new to this world and got a free ghost 13 as my first personal boat. I've done some sailing but usually as a passenger or 'hey grab that line and pull' sorta deal. I'm looking forward to learning more about the ins and outs of sailing. I'm in south eastern portion of Iowa so my main spots are red rock, Rathbun, saylorville and Macbride. I'm also looking for a centerboard or dagger board (?) for my boat and if possible a new boom as mine is a kinda ok replacement the previous owner rigged up but sold without a centerboard. Any help or advice for parts would be greatly appreciated or even good pictures or measurements so I could make my own?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

One of my goals when I get a free boat, is try to keep it a free boat by spending as little as possible on fixing it up 

For the daggerboard, I think I would be inclined to either make one or scavenge one. You can look up Ghost 13 on sailboat data to get an idea of how deep it should be. Plywood might work for a simple daggerboard.

The boom. Booms don't need to be complicated things. Unless the one that came with it is really rough, I might be inclined to try it out and see how it works. I have made booms out of a number of simple materials and they usually seem to work.

A resource I use for fixing up free or almost free dinghies or small boats is Jim Michalaks "Boat Building for Beginners and Beyond". He talks about building boats from scratch but also discusses how to make individual components like daggerboards, kick up rudders, rigs. It's a paper back maybe $20-25.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome! I grew up in Iowa City and remember good times on the water at Rathbun and MacBride.

That daggerboard shouldn't be too difficult to fabricate. Plenty of how-to videos on Youtube.

You can get an idea of the shape here (https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/ghost-13) and from the many pics online.


----------



## chicago_saint (Jul 15, 2021)

Newbie ghost said:


> I'm new to this world and got a free ghost 13 as my first personal boat. I've done some sailing but usually as a passenger or 'hey grab that line and pull' sorta deal. I'm looking forward to learning more about the ins and outs of sailing. I'm in south eastern portion of Iowa so my main spots are red rock, Rathbun, saylorville and Macbride. I'm also looking for a centerboard or dagger board (?) for my boat and if possible a new boom as mine is a kinda ok replacement the previous owner rigged up but sold without a centerboard. Any help or advice for parts would be greatly appreciated or even good pictures or measurements so I could make my own?


Hi I have a Ghost 13 and trailer in our yard but I'm 4 or 5 hours away near Chicago. Are you interested in it for parts? I'd prefer to sell complete - come and tow away!


----------



## Annapolitan (Feb 22, 2021)

Welcome from another new member, and best of luck getting your new boat outfitted.

Cheers,

Annapolitan


----------



## Kirk B (Jul 30, 2021)

chicago_saint said:


> Hi I have a Ghost 13 and trailer in our yard but I'm 4 or 5 hours away near Chicago. Are you interested in it for parts? I'd prefer to sell complete - come and tow away!


Hello. I am interested in the Ghost 13. I'd take the whole thing if the parts I need are in decent condition.

Thank you, Kirk


----------

